

Show HN: LinkLink – deep link to almost any website - mrjoelkemp
http://linklink.herokuapp.com/

======
kevinrpope
Cool idea!

When testing, using [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/994c0zb1(v=vs.110).a...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/994c0zb1\(v=vs.110\).aspx) as the target URL, I selected an item in
the table in the "Remarks" section of the page and the resulting URL was
"undefined/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmsdn.microsoft.com%2Fen-
us%2Flibrary%2F994c0zb1(v%3Dvs.110).aspx&top=1442.4700012207031".

I'm using IE11 on Win7.

~~~
mrjoelkemp
Thanks Kevin.

This has been fixed. Thanks for trying linklink.

------
spektom
Looks good!

I've built something similar, though I've used a different approach:
[http://tldr.es](http://tldr.es)

~~~
davidcollantes
This is very nice. Is it open source by any chance?

~~~
spektom
The old site, yes:
[https://github.com/spektom/bquot.com](https://github.com/spektom/bquot.com)

The functionality is pretty much the same, there's only difference in styling
and Website name.

~~~
davidcollantes
Thank you!

